# int oder DWORD in LPCSTR kopieren/umwadeln?



## athlon (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen int oder einen DWORD in einen LPCSTR zu kopieren umzuwandeln?

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## MCoder (31. Oktober 2005)

Es wäre noch gut, wenn du schreiben würdest, was du damit erreichen willst.
LPCSTR ist ein Zeiger, enthält also eine Adresse, die man genauso gut auch in einem DWORD speichern könnte. In dem Falle würde z.B. eine Zuweisung mit entsprechendem Typecasting ausreichen.
Oder geht es darum den (numerischen) Inhalt eines DWORD oder int in einen String zu konvertieren?


----------



## Flegmon (1. November 2005)

Wenn du versuchst eine Zahl (int, DWORD ...) in einen String zu konvertieren nutze sprintf oder wsprintf.

BSP.

char str[10];
int zahl = 23;

sprintf(str, "%d", zahl);

jetzt ist str = "23\0"


----------

